# Netzwerk exestiert nur offline



## JacktheBrain (23 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich ein kleines Problem mit ein paar Netzwerken.
Ich habe ein nicht aktuelles Programm auf meinem Laptop und wollte nun diese von der CPU herunterladen. Wenn ich ein Netzwerk nun vom Gerät lade, ist der Kreis halb blau und die orangene Hälfte ist nicht ausgefüllt. Die Meldung lautet: Netzwerk nur offline verfügbar. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Was mache ich falsch?


Als erstes einmal das du hier nicht schreibst:
-Um welche CPU handelt es sich
-Welche Software benutzt du ( Name und Version )
-Ein Screenshot wäre noch hilfreich...


----------



## escride1 (23 August 2022)

Neues Projekt erstellen und Station in das PG laden, nicht über Deinen bisherigen Softwarestand drüberbügeln. Nutze Backups!


----------



## JacktheBrain (23 August 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Neues Projekt erstellen und Station in das PG laden, nicht über Deinen bisherigen Softwarestand drüberbügeln. Nutze Backups!


Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnene, dass ich Tiaportal16 verwende.


----------



## escride1 (23 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnene, dass ich Tiaportal16 verwende.


Ja das und das was DeltaMikeAir oben noch angefordert hat.

Generell:
Wenn Du Unterschiede hast, dann bearbeite das Projekt solange bis es passt. Vorzugsweise ist auf der CPU immer das aktuellere, immerhin läuft es ja.


----------



## JacktheBrain (23 August 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Ja das und das was DeltaMikeAir oben noch angefordert hat.
> 
> Generell:
> Wenn Du Unterschiede hast, dann bearbeite das Projekt solange bis es passt. Vorzugsweise ist auf der CPU immer das aktuellere, immerhin läuft es ja.


Bearbeiten würde viel zu viel Zeit in anspruch nehmen...screenshot kann ich erst morgen machen und cpu auch


----------



## ducati (23 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Bearbeiten würde viel zu viel Zeit in anspruch nehmen..


naja, dann halt das originale Projekt besorgen   

Ist da nur eine SPS in dem Projekt oder auch noch z.B. ein Panel?

Grundsätzlich ist es nie eine gute Idee, mit einem alten Projekt an der Anlage etwas zu machen. Das Rücklesen aus der SPS funktioniert nur bedingt und macht viel Ärger, wie Du ja grad selbst merkst.


----------



## JacktheBrain (23 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> naja, dann halt das originale Projekt besorgen
> 
> Ist da nur eine SPS in dem Projekt oder auch noch z.B. ein Panel?
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist es nie eine gute Idee, mit einem alten Projekt an der Anlage etwas zu machen. Das Rücklesen aus der SPS funktioniert nur bedingt und macht viel Ärger, wie Du ja grad selbst merkst.


Ja es sind 2 Panels dabei, es ist tatsächlich nicht meine Schuld, mir wurde dieser Stand als 'aktueller' weitergegeben und das ist der einzige.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Ja es sind 2 Panels dabei


Dann hast du natürlich noch weitere Probleme.


----------



## ducati (23 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Ja es sind 2 Panels dabei, es ist tatsächlich nicht meine Schuld, mir wurde dieser Stand als 'aktueller' weitergegeben und das ist der einzige.


Spielt doch keine Rolle, wer Schuld ist. Mit dem alten Projekt kannst Du keine Änderungen machen!
Diese Einstellung/Aussage hör ich in letzter Zeit immer öffter. "Ich bin nicht Schuld, somit ist alles gut".
Wenn Dir jemand das falsche Projekt gegeben hat, dann klär das mit dem. Und verhunze nicht die ganze Anlage!


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann hast du natürlich noch weitere Probleme.


Oder der nächste Kollege, der mit dem alten geänderten Projekt dann mal am Panel was ändern will...
Für ein Panel gibts kein online/offline Vergleich. Daher ist die einzige Möglichkeit zu erkennen, dass das Panelprojekt alt ist, wenn die SPS im selben Projekt alt ist.
Wenn Du die SPS jetzt rückliest, denkt der nächste ist ja alles OK und ändert an Panel... 😳
Softwarestände ordentlich zu archivieren ist echt Raketentechnologie...


----------



## JacktheBrain (23 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Spielt doch keine Rolle, wer Schuld ist. Mit dem alten Projekt kannst Du keine Änderungen machen!
> Diese Einstellung/Aussage hör ich in letzter Zeit immer öffter. "Ich bin nicht Schuld, somit ist alles gut".
> Wenn Dir jemand das falsche Projekt gegeben hat, dann klär das mit dem. Und verhunze nicht die ganze Anlage!
> 
> ...


Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, beschäftige ich mich erst seit wenigen Tagen mit der kompletten Materie! Ich habe mir bis jetzt alles selber beigebracht und habe so ein Problem noch nie gehabt. Somit habe ich absolut kein Problem mit der Aussage, dass ich keine Schuld habe. Alles was ich gerade versuche ist mithilfe von Leuten wie Ihnen, dieses Problem zu lösen. 

Mir hilft es daher nicht weiter, wenn Sie schreiben, dass archivieren keine Wissenschaft ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 August 2022)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall vor jeglicher Änderung einmal die SPS und die Panel ( Prosave)  sichern.

Was ist denn, wenn du mit dem angeblich aktuellem Projekt online gehst ( also nicht über tragen, nur Verbindung aufbauen )? Werden dann einzelne oder alle Bausteine als unterschiedlich angezeigt?

Gruß


----------



## JacktheBrain (23 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall vor jeglicher Änderung einmal die SPS und die Panel ( Prosave)  sichern.
> 
> Was ist denn, wenn du mit dem angeblich aktuellem Projekt online gehst ( also nicht über tragen, nur Verbindung aufbauen )? Werden dann einzelne oder alle Bausteine als unterschiedlich angezeigt?
> 
> Gruß


Ich habe einen offline/online Schnellvergleich gemacht und dabei festgestellt, dass 3 Bausteine nicht übereinstimmen.


----------



## escride1 (23 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Alles was ich gerade versuche ist mithilfe von Leuten wie Ihnen, dieses Problem zu lösen.


Supi, wir haben geholfen:


escride1 schrieb:


> Neues Projekt erstellen und Station in das PG laden, nicht über Deinen bisherigen Softwarestand drüberbügeln.





escride1 schrieb:


> Generell:
> Wenn Du Unterschiede hast, dann bearbeite das Projekt solange bis es passt.



Eine andere Lösung außer den korrekten Softwarestand zu besorgen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Ich habe einen offline/online Schnellvergleich gemacht und dabei festgestellt, dass 3 Bausteine nicht übereinstimmen.


Haben die Bausteine wesentliche Änderungen oder ist vielleicht nur ein Timer geändert worden ?


----------



## JacktheBrain (24 August 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Haben die Bausteine wesentliche Änderungen oder ist vielleicht nur ein Timer geändert worden ?


Bin heute jeden Baustein einzeln durchgegangen und habe alle Netzwerke angepasst. Die Bilder der Visualisierung habe ich verglichen und dort wurden Gott sei Dank keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Hab das Projekt danach gespeichert, neu gestartet und jetzt ist wieder alles aktuell.


----------



## PN/DP (24 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Die Bilder der Visualisierung habe ich verglichen und dort wurden Gott sei Dank keine Änderungen vorgenommen.


Du meinst, Du hast keine Unterschiede gefunden... Hast Du z.B. ALLE Variablen-Anbindungen und Skripte und ... kontrolliert? Hast Du eine komplette Neu-Inbetriebnahme ALLER Bedien-Funktionen inkl. Handbedienung ALLER Aktoren gemacht?
Wenn da vielleicht Fehler waren und beseitigt wurden, und der Programmierer wie üblich "keine Zeit" zur Dokumentation der Änderungen oder wenigstens Änderung einer sichtbaren Versionsnummer/Buildnummer hatte, dann sind die Fehler jetzt wieder da...

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Du meinst, Du hast keine Unterschiede gefunden...


Ich denke auch, es ist fast unmöglich, kleine Unterschiede an der HMI festzustellen. Diverse Punkte kann man ja auch nicht vergleichen.


----------



## PN/DP (24 August 2022)

Vor allem kann man die Projektierung der Online-Runtime überhaupt nicht einsehen. Da kann man nur das äußere Aussehen vergleichen, aber nicht was wirklich passiert, wenn man einen Button klickt. Und man sieht ziemlich sicher auch nicht alle projektierten Animationen, wenn man es nicht extra ausführlich testet.

Aber das wird schon nicht sooo extrem schlimm sein, denn @JacktheBrain hat bestimmt vorher ein komplett-Image-Backup der HMI-Panele gemacht, um notfalls zu dem Zustand vor seinen gewollten und ungewollten Änderungen zurückgehen zu können.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 August 2022)

Richtig Harald,

daher auch von Anfang an der Rat:


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall vor jeglicher Änderung einmal die SPS und die Panel ( Prosave) sichern.


Evtl. zeigen sich Probleme erst später.


----------



## JacktheBrain (24 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Du meinst, Du hast keine Unterschiede gefunden... Hast Du z.B. ALLE Variablen-Anbindungen und Skripte und ... kontrolliert? Hast Du eine komplette Neu-Inbetriebnahme ALLER Bedien-Funktionen inkl. Handbedienung ALLER Aktoren gemacht?
> Wenn da vielleicht Fehler waren und beseitigt wurden, und der Programmierer wie üblich "keine Zeit" zur Dokumentation der Änderungen oder wenigstens Änderung einer sichtbaren Versionsnummer/Buildnummer hatte, dann sind die Fehler jetzt wieder da...
> 
> Harald


Habe die Variablen überprüft, hat gepasst, deshalb habe ich einfach die Visualisierung neu draufgespielt...war sicherlich riskant, passt aber seit Vormittag alles. Jetzt kann ich mir zumindest sicher sein, dass das Programm 100% (wieder) aktuell ist.


----------



## ducati (25 August 2022)

Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie wichtig die Anlage/Maschine ist...


----------



## JacktheBrain (25 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie wichtig die Anlage/Maschine ist...


Sehr sehr wichtig, aber ein aktueller Programmstand ist wahrscheinlich noch wichtiger.


----------



## ducati (25 August 2022)

JacktheBrain schrieb:


> Sehr sehr wichtig, aber ein aktueller Programmstand ist wahrscheinlich noch wichtiger.


???
An ner unwichtigen Anlage kann man sicherlich Basteleien mit alten Programmständen machen. An wichtigen Anlagen würd ich mir das verkneifen  🤷‍♂️


----------



## MFreiberger (25 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ???
> An ner unwichtigen Anlage kann man sicherlich Basteleien mit alten Programmständen machen. An wichtigen Anlagen würd ich mir das verkneifen  🤷‍♂️


Das ist (auch) eine Mentalitätsfrage. Ich würde mich sehr scheuen, etwas Unbekanntes aufzuspielen. Mein Kollege macht einfach und hatte bisher immer Erfolg.
Denn, wenn es schon ein Problem gibt, kann man ggf. nur gewinnen.


----------



## ducati (25 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das ist (auch) eine Mentalitätsfrage. Ich würde mich sehr scheuen, etwas Unbekanntes aufzuspielen. Mein Kollege macht einfach und hatte bisher immer Erfolg.
> Denn, wenn es schon ein Problem gibt, kann man ggf. nur gewinnen.


Ja sicherlich. Die schlauen sind eher vorsichtig, die dummen sagen zu allem ja... 

Und irgendwann alle par Jahre geht halt mal ne Raffinerie oder nen Hochofen in die Luft.

Meine Meinung ist, das Chaos ist eh schon groß genug, mann muss es nicht unbedingt ins unermessliche steigern...

Gibt auch die Leute die es dann nicht waren, wenn ne wichtige Anlage abschmiert... Die klappen ganz schnell den Laptop zu und sind weg.

In meinem engeren Kollegen bzw. Firmenumfeld sind schon mehrmals Millionenschäden entstanden. Bei mir zum Glück noch nie.


----------



## JacktheBrain (25 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ???
> An ner unwichtigen Anlage kann man sicherlich Basteleien mit alten Programmständen machen. An wichtigen Anlagen würd ich mir das verkneifen  🤷‍♂️


Also würden Sie lieber das Problem hinauszögern?


----------

